# Audio interface and virtual instruments



## PABLO JONES (Aug 6, 2016)

I need some advice. I'm using piano virtual instruments like Synthogy Ivory and Addictive Keys, with a usb/midi controller and thanks to new pc hardware, I dont seem to be having latency issues using the on-board sound card anymore. Is there still any value in investing in an audio interface? The one thing I do notice is that the sound coming out of my ear phones don't sound quite as realistic as I imagine it should. Is this because of limitations on the sound card...sample rates and all that jazz....and will the sound be better and more realistic if I invest in an audio interface?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 6, 2016)

The sound quality with an audio interface is definitely better than built-in audio (because of the components and circuitry; the sample and bit rates are normally set in software), but it's also possible that it's your headphones you're unhappy with.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 6, 2016)

Even with Mac Minis hear clear difference which i think have better internal audio hardware what most pcs have.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 7, 2016)

It's something I'm curious about too.. What's the importance of a good audio interface for people who mainly use vst?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 8, 2016)

The main difference is higher quality sound output, N.Caffrey, plus they often have useful features like speaker level controls and headphone jacks.

There's a reason you can spend thousands of dollars just on digital-to-analog converters (not that you should!).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 8, 2016)

Also, MIDI features are important.

And one of my activities is that I work with iConnectivity, who make interfaces that support two or three computers/iPads at the same time, i.e. they route audio and MIDI between the machines (among other tricks).


----------

